# Orijen and loose stool?



## Riana (Apr 9, 2008)

I was lucky enough to find Orijen dry cat food at a local pet food store, so I picked up a sample bag and gave my cats a little sample. They really seem to love it! However I have a question regarding Orijen and one of my cats.

Kaes is a Maine **** mix who has always seemed to have a sensitive bowel system. He will get the runs if he eats something different. We have always had him on Medical, first development then weight control/mature when he was old enough. Both are foods he could tolerate fine. 

I noticed today that he had some poop stuck to his bottom, in his pantaloons (not fun to clean!), but it didn't look like it was diarrhea. I went down and cleaned the litterbox right after and seen a fully formed stool, just a little softer than perhaps what's normal. 

So, I'm wondering whether this is being caused by just a new food and perhaps we mixed a bit too much in right at first, or if it's something he can't tolerate. Does anyone know how I could tell the difference? How long would I wait and see if it clears up? *Should* I wait for it to clear up, or no? We're going to try tonight only giving him a tiny bit to see if we can give his system a rest, is that a good idea?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Boy I can sympathize....my MC has similar issues and keeping her butt clean is not a treat. Her main issue is fish, but even without fish in her diet her poop is somewhat soft. I finally figured out that digestive enzyme make it normal, so she must have a slight difficiency.

It's hard to say whether it's the change or the food, but if he doesn't stabilize in a week or two, I'd say the food may not be agreeing with him. You might want to give some enzymes a try though....this is what I use:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/ ... 48017.aspx


----------

